# Does Long Distance Create Emotional Distance In Your Relationship?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Living apart from a partner is never easy. Because you may go a long time without seeing each other, the literal distance can often create emotional distance or a feeling that this relationship is not a priority to one or both partners. The more you fight about long distance, the more frustration or hurt you may feel. It can also create a problem when one partner’s expectations about long distance is different from the other’s. Moreover, long distance can make it harder to share the mundane day-to-day activities, challenges, and accomplishments of each of your lives, which can lead to feeling disconnected and lonely.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

